# 08' Kia Rio 2 and 4 misfire



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello all! I've got a problem with my 08' Kia Rio LX 1.6 Liter 4 cylinder with 75,000 miles on it. It used to be every once in a great while I'd get a misfire code that would eventually disappear, but I never really noticed anything other than the check engine light popping on. This was really once in a blue moon though. This past 6 weeks or so its been happening much more frequently and a few times I've actually felt it under moderate acceleration. The scantool reports a misfire on cylinders 2 and 4. I changed the plugs about 30,000 miles ago with some bosch replacements, didn't replace the wires because it has none. This car runs perfectly accept this intermittent issue. I'm wondering if there's any common link between cylinders 2 and 4 that could be breaking down or possibly this is a common issue with this model? I would think the plugs should be good for more than 30,000 miles but maybe they do have an issue. Any input would be great, thanks!


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

pull the plugs and see if they are fouled out


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like either a fouled plug or a bad power pack. I had a car tat did the same thing last year and when I swapped plug wires the problem went to the other cylinder, so if theres any way to swap the coil pack from one to another try that and see if the problem moves, if it does, you pretty much have it solved.


----------

